# Side Case Fan To Exhaust?



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello TSF

I had my p8p67-M Motherboard sent back to Asus for a replacement because of that whole Sandy Bridge issue and I am waiting for the new board. I took out all my cpu parts out of my Antec sonata elite 4 case to be able to send back the Mother Board. So I thought since I have the parts out of the case why not go and get another cpu case. I picked up the Antec 300 series case. Now my question is should I install a side fan for cooling the video card? or I was thinking of adding a fan there to exhaust some air out the case. I have seen on the web many people arguing which is better side intake vs side exhaust. The side fits a 120mm fan. I'm thinking I want to exhuast. I have two 120mm pulling air from front, 140mm exhausting from top, 120mm push pull liquid cool setup at the rear for exhaust. What do you guys think? I want to overclock as well.

Thanks

[email protected]
6870 ati
8 gigs ddr3
750w Nspire psu


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Maqabyah,

What Video card are you going to be using???

On a second note, I would invest in a better PSU (higher quality, not neccesarily wattage).


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Under most circumstances, fans should do the following:'

Back fan, exhausting air out of the case.

PSU/Heatsink Fan, blowing down on the heatsink.

Front fan, pulling cool air in to the case.

Top fan, pulling hot air out of the case (heat rises)

Side fan, pulling cool air in to the case.

There are some exceptions, but not many for effective cooling. You want to make sure you have a front to back air flow in the case and no turbulance from fans pointing the wrong direction.

My team mate *gavinzach* has a good point, you have a rather weak brand name PSU. It might do the job, but is certainly not one of the top power supplies by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

ok I hear that. My video card is amd 6870, now the antec 300 case does'nt have a dust filter on the side, so I'm thinking that a intake fan on the side is just going to bring in more dust than anything. What do you think about switching the side pannels? The other side pannel where the motherboard is has no slots, could I just switch them because the fit opposite sides. I was also thinking of not putting a side fan or blocking off the vent


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Switching panels will do no good. Even if the spot has no fan in it, the cool air drawn in through the opening will supply the video card with cool air.

If you do choose to put a fan in the side, a low RPM fan to supply the video card with a little extra cool air would be best. 

Also, try to make the exhaust and intake airflow (CFM) about even, keeping a bit more exhaust than intake. This is important to keep an even flow pattern and to draw cool air in from the passive cooling vents.

Regular dust cleanings are important for any computer. Depending on the environment and the amount of use,I would suggest once to twice a month. I clean my desktop once every 30 days.


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

ok great thanks for the help that makes sense. I usually clean my case once every two weeks sometimes once a week. I cant stand dust. i'll probably just leave that spot open and see what goes down


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The best bet is to experiment a little until you find the right balance of intake and exhaust fans.

The guidelines that Tumbleweed gave you are a great start. 

I, personally use an Antec 300 case and do not have a side intake fan installed. I am running a 9800GTX+ and my temperatures are acceptable.

Keep in mind the advice about the PSU. A low quality PSU can cause many issues with a computer, including excessive heat buildup.


----------



## Maqabyah (Dec 28, 2010)

yes I appricaite it I will take down the psu for a corsair 750 eventually


----------

